# [solved] DVD-Laufwerk wird nicht erkannt

## chesstux

Ich habe Gentoo Linux 2005.0 installiert und hab folgendes Problem:

Mein DVD-Laufwerk sowie mein ZIP-CD Brenner werden nicht erkannt!

Es wird kein Mountpunkt erstellt ( /dev/cdroms )

und in dmesg ist auch kein Hinweis auf meine Laufwerke.

Installiert hab ich von CD. Beim Rebooten war kein CD mehr da.

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0141 (rev a2)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

0000:04:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

0000:04:00.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

0000:04:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

0000:04:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Winfast TV2000 XP (rev 05)

0000:04:02.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant: Unknown device 8811 (rev 05)

0000:04:06.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6410 ATA133 RAID controller (rev 06)

Auszug aus dmesg:

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:04:06.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: VIA vt6410 (rev 06) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:04:06.0

VP_IDE: 100% native mode on irq 22

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:4218 83:4000 84:4000 85:4218 86:4000 87:4000 88:0407

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0000

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max MWDMA2

ata1: dev 0 configured for MWDMA2

ata1: dev 1 configured for MWDMA2

scsi0 : ata_piix

weiß jemand Rat ?

PS: Hatte vorher SuSE installiert, und da keinerlei Problem! (kann kein Hardwarefehler sein)Last edited by chesstux on Tue Jul 12, 2005 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Wie hast Du denn deinen Kernel bzw. dein kernel-config erstellt? Per Hand oder genkernel?

Hört sich so an, als ob Du einfach die dafür notwendigen Treiber vergessen hast.

```
Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support
```

Bei ZIP-Laufwerken kenne ich mich leider nicht aus bzgl. benötigter Treiber...

Du könntest aber doch einfach mal von der LiveCD booten und nachsehen welche Treiber geladen

sind (lsmod) bzw. welche für das ZIP-Laufwerk/DVD-Laufwerk verwendet wurden (dmesg oder /var/log/messages)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

PS: Willkommen im Forum! Ich hoffe, dass die anfänglichen Probleme Dich nicht gleich wieder von Gentoo abschrecken  :Wink: 

----------

## chesstux

Zur Zeit hab ich den Kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 mit genkernel erstellt.

Hab aber auch schon probiert den Kernel händisch zu konfigurieren. Ich hab beim genkernel zusätzlich den SCSI low level driver

Intel PIIX/ICH support fest eingebunden. Sonst hab ich beim Booten Kernelpanic VFS: Unable to mount root partion.

Vielleicht hat das etwas damit zu tun, dass er dann die CD-ROMs nicht mehr sieht?

Übrigens hab ich kein ZIP-Laufwerk sondern einen CD-Brenner der Marke zip.

Beim Booten von Live-CD:

probing IDE interfaces ide0

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B ATAPI CD/DVD ROM drive

hdb: ZIPCD 1024 INT-A ATAPI CD/DVD ROM drive

meine IDE-Kernelkonfiguration:

franz ~ # grep IDE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein DVD-Laufwerk sowie mein ZIP-CD Brenner werden nicht erkannt!

Was sind denn das für Modelle? 

Also mal Modelle anzeigen. Dann kann man prüfen, ob die im Kernel sind.

Es wird kein Mountpunkt erstellt 

Das solltest Du schon selbst machen.

Und wenn dann die Treiber im Kernel sind und ( /dev/cdroms ) immer noch fehlt, (was ja etwas anderes ist, nämlich das Gerät und nicht der Einhängepunkt) kann das u.U. auch an udev liegen. Ich muß seit den letzten 3 Versionen immer 

```

-- !empty dir /etc

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 046

 *       and you rely on the output of udevinfo for anything, please

 *       either run 'udevstart' now, or reboot, in order to get a

 *       up-to-date udev database.

 *

 * Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 050

 *       and you had written some custom permissions rules, please

 *       realize that the permission rules are now part of the main

 *       udev rules files and are not stand-alone anymore.  This means

 *       you need to rewrite them.

 *

 * Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 057

 *       and you have written custom rules, and rely on the etc/dev.d/

 *       functionality, please read the RELEASE-NOTES file for details

 *       on what has changed with this feature, and how to change your

 *       rules to work properly.

 *

 * Note: If you are upgrading from a version of udev prior to 059

 *       and you have written custom rules, and rely on the etc/dev.d/

 *       functionality, or the etc/hotplug.d functionality, or just

 *       want to write some very cool and power udev rules, please

 *       read the RELEASE-NOTES file for details on what has changed

 *       with this feature, and how to change your rules to work properly.

 *

 * For more information on udev on Gentoo, writing udev rules, and

 *          fixing known issues visit:

 *          http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

also diesen hier bemühen

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

```

der mir dann sagt

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and uncomment the following line:

Code Listing 3.4: Uncomment this line from /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

KERNEL="dm-[0-9]*",     PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c"

```

Dann ist mein Gerät dvdrw wieder da.

----------

## chesstux

Hier noch mal meine CDROM Laufwerke (beim Booten von Live-CD)

hda: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B ATAPI CD/DVD ROM drive

hdb: ZIPCD 1024 INT-A ATAPI CD/DVD ROM drive 

wenn ich scsi-cdrom support im kernel einbinde dann:

dmesg |grep ATAPI

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max MWDMA2

aber keine devices werden erstellt.

wenn ich scsi-cdrom nicht im kernel hab, dann werden keine ATAPI beim booten erkannt.

bin (noch) ratlos!!!

mfg Franz

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *chesstux wrote:*   

> Es wird kein Mountpunkt erstellt (/dev/cdroms)

 

Wechsel mal in das Verzeichnis /dev. (Befehl: "cd /dev".) Was gibt "ls -l cd*" aus?

----------

## chesstux

franz /dev $ ls -l cd*

ls: cd*: No such file or directory

----------

## Erlenmayr

Jungens, ihr seht die banalsten Dinge nicht...

Das einzige, was dir fehlt, ist der symbolische Link auf die Gerätedatei vom DVD-Laufwerk.

Den erstellst du ganz einfach (als Root) folgendermaßen:

```
ln -s /dev/XXX /dev/cdrom
```

XXX ist die Gerätedatei, die auf dein Laufwerk zeigt. Welche das ist, müsstest du aber selbst schon wissen. (In der Regel hda oder hdb.)

----------

## chesstux

Das ist ja mein Problem, dass die Gerätedatei nicht erstellt wird!!!

den Link zu erstellen is ja eh leicht.

----------

## Erlenmayr

Das glaube ich nicht. Was gibt "ls -l hd*" (im Verzeichnis /dev !!) aus?

EDIT: Ich meine natürlich "ls -l hd*" (ohne das "a").

----------

## chesstux

franz ~ # cd /dev

franz dev # ls -l hd*

ls: hd*: No such file or directory

----------

## Erlenmayr

Ich vermute, dass in deinem Kernel der passende IDE-Kram fehlt.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du in Deiner Kernelkonfiguration

```

Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> PCI IDE chipset support

Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> [DEIN CHIPSATZ-TREIBER]

```

ausgewaehlt?

----------

## chesstux

Beim Chipset bin ich mir nicht sicher, da sind mehrere im Kernel (übernommen vom genkernel)

lspci:

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)

    <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support 

ist das der richtige?

der ist auch im kernel.

----------

## Erlenmayr

Trifft sich gut: Ich habe genau den selben Chipsatz.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

>  <*> Intel PIIXn chipsets support 

 

In welcher Kategorie?

----------

## chesstux

Device Drivers 

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

 <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bevor ich das

```

/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and uncomment the following line:

Code Listing 3.4: Uncomment this line from /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

KERNEL="dm-[0-9]*",     PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c" 

```

auskommentiert habe, haben bei mir auch die links gefehlt. Hast Du das schon probiert?

----------

## chesstux

Hab ich gemacht:

meine 50-udev.rules:

# dm devices (ignore them)

KERNEL="dm-[0-9]*",	NAME=""

# create a symlink named after the device map name

# note devmap_name comes with extras/multipath

KERNEL="dm-[0-9]*",	PROGRAM="/sbin/devmap_name %M %m", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c"

KERNEL="device-mapper",	NAME="mapper/control

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe werden die Treiber geladen, nur die Geräte fehlen in /dev.

Dann würde ich die entsprechenden 10-udev.rules erstellen?

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev_Rules

Ist nicht weiter kompliziert.

----------

## chesstux

Also das Problem dürfte der sata-treiber ata_piix sein, der die ATAPI-CDROM nicht erkennt.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c01510d8e74]

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:4218 83:4000 84:4000 85:4218 86:4000 87:4000 88:0407

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 1 cfg 49:0b00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0000

ata1: dev 1 ATAPI, max MWDMA2

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for MWDMA2

ata1: dev 1 configured for MWDMA2

scsi0 : ata_piix

----------

## chesstux

Die Lösung steht hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-270763-highlight-sata+cdrom.html

also in libata.h muß 

 *Quote:*   

> change, in include/linux/libata.h
> 
> #undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI /* define to enable ATAPI support */
> 
> to
> ...

 

muss erst alles testen, aber in dmesg stehen schon mal meine CDROMS !!!

----------

